#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Медитация на 16-го Кармапу (АП КК)

## Svarog

В книге Оле Нидала, а также на сайте Московского буддисткого центра "Алмазный путь" Карма Кагью говорится о практике медитации на 16-го Кармапу. У меня вопрос, а почему на 16-го, ведь ныне здравствует 17-й?



Заранее спасибо!

----------

Стас Б (31.03.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

Мы медитируем на 16-го Кармапу поскольку именно 16-й Кармапа дал эту медитацию Ламе Оле, чтобы мы ее практиковали на Западе. В этом есть много благословения.
17-й Кармапа еще не давал медитацию. Видимо в этом пока нет необходимости.
Это то объяснение, которое я слышал.

----------

Eternal Jew (01.04.2009), Homer (01.04.2009), Svarog (31.03.2009), Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2018), Дифо (03.04.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Объясните пожайлуста как это может быть медитация на..., разве это медитация?

----------


## Аньезка

> Объясните пожайлуста как это может быть медитация на..., разве это медитация?


Имеется в виду визуализация.

----------


## Стас Б

> Объясните пожайлуста как это может быть медитация на..., разве это медитация?


Да, это медитация с визуализацией. В подобных медитациях практикующий сосредотачивает свой ум на форме из энергии и света. Это может быть та или иная форма йидама (аспекты Просветления, если проще). Или, как в данном случае, это может быть медитация на просветленного Учителя, на его форму из энергии и света. И тогда такая медитация относится к классу гуру-йоги.
В буддизме Алмазного Пути (Ваджраяне) считается, что медитация на Учителя - наиболее действенный метод, поскольку Учитель воплощает в себе все качества Просветления.

----------

Torkwemada (01.04.2009), Дифо (03.04.2009), Ноки (01.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Собственно говоря, в Ваджраяне подразумевается, что любая медитация на Йидама - это Гуру-йога, то есть медитация на какие-либо просветленные аспекты  своего Учителя. В комментариях к практикам так и пишется: "перед вами проявляется такой-то Йидам" или "Вы проявляетесь в форме такого-то Йидама", чье проявление неотделимо от вашего коренного Гуру.

Если практика проводится с проявлениями Дхармакайи - мы используем визуализацию Самантабхадры, то есть образ ади-будды, изначального Будды. Без украшений и одеяний, синего. Мы можем здесь также использовать только звучание и присутствие семенного слога ("А"), как это дает в своих практиках, допустим, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

На уровнях Самбхогакайи в практиках используются проявления Йидамов, одиночные и в союзе яб-юм, - Ваджрапани, Хаягрива, Гаруда, Ваджракилая, Симкхамукха, Махакала, Тара, Ваджрасаттва и т.п. Все они имеют свои личные аттрибуты, одеяния, разные цвета, а также разные семенные слоги; они призваны "работать", то есть воздействовать на разные аспекты нашего сознания.

Медитация на ЕС Кармапу 16-го, как мне представляется, - это уровень Нирманакайи, то есть медитация на "обычный" (специально ставлю кавычки) облик своего Гуру. Подобной медитацией, к примеру, является также "Призывание Гуру издалека", где мы обращаемся  и визуализируем своего Гуру.


Достаточно часто в тантрических практиках медитация проводится на образе Гуру Ринпоче, то есть Падмасамбхавы в разных проявлениях (мирной, полугневной, гневной и т.п.). В таком случае, как комментирует это Намкай Норбу, он воплощает в себя всех ваших Учителей.

----------


## Стас Б

> Собственно говоря, в Ваджраяне подразумевается, что любая медитация на Йидама - это Гуру-йога, то есть медитация на какие-либо просветленные аспекты  своего Учителя....


Благодарю за уточнение. Вероятно это действительно так в традиции Дзогчен, которая также относится к уровню Ваджраяны (насколько мне известно). В своем ответе я исходил из того, что знаю из поучений Учителей Кагью. Согласно им медитация на Ламу (на Гуру, на Учителя) по своему воздействию превосходит медитации на всех йидамов вместе взятых (которые представляют те или иные аспекты Просветления). А поскольку на определенном уровне ум практика неотделим от ума Ламы, то я не вижу существенных противоречий между тем, что написал я и тем, что написани вы ))




> ...мы используем визуализацию Самантабхадры, то есть образ ади-будды, изначального Будды. Без украшений и одеяний, синего...


Тем не менее, есть один важный момент. Я бы воздержался от разбора практик Дзогчен в топике о практиках Карма Кагью, равно как и от попыток спроецировать взгляд одной традиции на методы и подходы в другой школе. При едином источнике и общей цели, слишком большая разница в подходах и слишком велик риск породить запутанность в терминологии.




> ....то есть медитация на "обычный" (специально ставлю кавычки) облик своего Гуру.


Я не знаком доподлинно с подходами школы Намкхая Норбу, но для кагьюпы медитация на Ламу вряд ли может быть "обычной". Даже в кавычках  :Wink:  Здесь можно пуститься в долгие и пространные рассуждения на тему "почему так?", но поскольку первоначальный вопрос был общего характера, то предлагаю на этом пока остановиться.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (02.04.2009), Дифо (20.07.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> я не вижу существенных противоречий между тем, что написал я и тем, что написани вы ))





> Я бы воздержался от разбора практик Дзогчен в топике о практиках Карма Кагью, равно как и от попыток спроецировать взгляд одной традиции на методы и подходы в другой школе. При едином источнике и общей цели, слишком большая разница в подходах и слишком велик риск породить запутанность в терминологии.


Совершенно верно и полностью с Вами согласен!
Противоречий нет никаких, но, в то же время, заниматься проецированием взглядов одной традиции на другую - дело бесполезное, особенно когда это происходит публично. (прошу прощения, даже не обратил внимания, что тема открыта в подразделе Кагью!)

Единственное, чего мы добьемся при таком подходе - это сможем внести сумятицу и непонимание в умы начинающих практикующих, слабо знакомых с разными воззрениями разных школ. Цели действительно одни, а вот пути - разные, приемлемые для людей с разными склонностями и предпочтениями.

Еще раз спасибо за понимание!

----------

Стас Б (01.04.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

Полностью с вами согласен.

----------


## Fritz

> При едином источнике и общей цели, слишком большая разница в подходах и слишком велик риск породить запутанность в терминологии.


Если есть разница в подходах, то автоматом есть разница и в целях.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Стас Б

> Если есть разница в подходах, то автоматом есть разница и в целях.


1. Не логично. На одну и ту же вершину горы можно взойти разными тропами.
2. Факт - при том, что у школ Махаяны (сутра-яны и тантра-яны) цель одна, подходы могут сильно отличатся. Разные подходы для разных ситуаций. И это работает. И это факт  :Smilie:

----------

Torkwemada (17.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> У меня вопрос, а почему на 16-го, ведь ныне здравствует 17-й?


с предыдущими ораторами полностью согласна, добавлю только что 16-й Кармапа - это уже полностью реализованный Учитель, в то время как 17-й - еще в процессе роста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Стас Б

> ...в то время как 17-й - еще в процессе роста.


А, это старая история - маленький король заменяет большого  :Smilie: 
С Кармапой все совсем иначе - однажды достигнув Просветления из него уже невозможно выпасть. 
Действительно, при перерождении в новом теле появляется определенная специфика, связанная с взрослением этого тела, но она как правило преодолевается и, формально, с 21 года (если не ошибаюсь в цифре) Кармапы считаются полностью вступившими в силу. 
В случае с нынешним, 17-м воплощением Гьялва Кармапы, Тринле Тхайе Дордже, возраст формального вступления в силу наступил 5 лет назад. Что касается активности Кармапы, то он уже давно и весьма успешно взял на себя духовное руководство школой Карма Кагью. 
Поэтому что означает этот "процесс роста" - для меня немного загадка.

----------

Torkwemada (17.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> 1. Не логично. На одну и ту же вершину горы можно взойти разными тропами.


Почему не логично? Подножие-склон-восхождение-вершина. При любой тропе подход одинаковый. А вот если заменить восхождение  на кружение вокруг, то вершины не будет - подход изменился.

----------


## Стас Б

> Почему не логично? Подножие-склон-восхождение-вершина. При любой тропе подход одинаковый. А вот если заменить восхождение  на кружение вокруг, то вершины не будет - подход изменился.


С точки зрения формальной логики - это может быть и верно. 
Другое дело, что на практике - абсолютно все буддийские школы и традиции ведут "на вершину горы". Это связано прежде всего с тем, что Будда попросту не давал поучений не ведущих к Освобождению и Просветлению.
Однако, даже ваше предположение в рамках "альпинистской аналогии" может найти примеры в реальности. Например, это могут быть те, кто до поры, до времени вместо восхождения бегает от одной тропинки к другой или пытается "идти" по всем тропинкам сразу. Но очевидно это связано не столько с методами и традициями в буддизме, сколько со зрелостью и мотивацией самого практикующего.

----------

Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Метание от одной трипинки к другой можно тоже расценить как восхождение, если восхождение в качестве подхода принято.




> равно как и от попыток спроецировать взгляд одной традиции на методы и подходы в другой школе.


Так какие у нас различия во взглядах, методах и подходах между школами?

----------


## Стас Б

> Так какие у нас различия во взглядах, методах и подходах между школами?


1. У нас - это у кого?
2. Различия в подходах - это факт. Не думаю, что я открыл Америку в этом вопросе. Разница обусловлена особенностями практикующих - разным ученикам Будда давал разные поучения, в зависимости от ситуаций, в которых находились ученики и их способностей.
3. Если эта тема действительно интересна, предлагаю ее вынести отдельным топиком. Здесь это очевидный офф-топ. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

> У меня вопрос, а почему на 16-го, ведь ныне здравствует 17-й?


Сам слышал:  на вопрос "можно ли на него медитировать?"  17-й Кармапа как-то с удивлением ответил - "А зачем? Я же пока живой..."
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Стас Б

> Сам слышал:  на вопрос "можно ли на него медитировать?"  17-й Кармапа как-то с удивлением ответил - "А зачем? Я же пока живой..."


Хорошая шутка ))

----------


## Fat

> Сам слышал:  на вопрос "можно ли на него медитировать?"  17-й Кармапа как-то с удивлением ответил - "А зачем? Я же пока живой..."


16-й Кармапа тоже был живой когда передавал эту медитацию Оле Нидалу. Собственно и практикуется она насколько мне известно только в центрах АП.

----------


## Стас Б

> ...и практикуется она насколько мне известно только в центрах АП.


Что, в принципе, логично ))

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

Точно такую же медитация я делал в Дацане, только там был не 16-й Кармапа, а Будда.
И потом, познакомившись с Ламой Оле был удивлен такой трактовкой. Все три света те же и называлась она "призывание Будды издалека". Так что это хорошая, частная трактовка передачи  практики с конкретной и понятой целью целью.   :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (20.07.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "призывание Будды издалека"


Не путаете с *"Призыванием ЛАМЫ издалека"*? Она минут на 40, если петь медленно и обстоятельно  (не учитывая, естественно, предваряющие и завершающие ее очистительные практики, Прибежище и Бодхичитту, трансформацию, плюс - благопожелания, посвящение заслуг и т.п.)

___________

ДОБАВЛЕНО:

Хм-хм-хм!  :Smilie:  Решил немножко поискать. 
На сайте КК Украины наткнулся на такое утверждение:




> "Призывание Кармапы" - это измененное название текста буддийской медитации "Призывание ламы издалека"
> 
> http://www.buddhism.org.ua/texts/russru.php


ОЧЕНЬ(!) странно звучит! Я делаю каждый день медитацию на ЕС Кармапу 16-го в передаче от ламы Оле и "Призывание ламы издалека, полученную от Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Уж извините - это две АБСОЛЮТНО разные вещи! Можете убедиться сами:

*ТЕКСТ*
http://choklingtersar.narod.ru/praktic/33.htm

*MP3:* http://gomde.org.ua/action.php?action=library
http://gomde.org.ua/Mp3s/Lama_chenno...66ibcujbdsdon2

(Примечание: текст, который поют в МР3-файле отличается от того, что давал Чоки Нима Ринпоче!)

----------


## Стас Б

> Точно такую же медитация я делал в Дацане, только там был не 16-й Кармапа, а Будда.
> И потом, познакомившись с Ламой Оле был удивлен такой трактовкой. Все три света те же и называлась она "призывание Будды издалека". Так что это хорошая, частная трактовка передачи  практики с конкретной и понятой целью целью.


Я бы не использовал в данном случае слово "трактовка" ))
Ну и ни для кого не секрет, что на публичных лекциях Оле дает эту медитацию именно с формой Будды. На форму 16-го Кармапы медитируют непосредственно в центрах Кагью, что, повторюсь, вполне логично.

----------

Дифо (20.07.2009)

----------


## andykh

> ОЧЕНЬ(!) странно звучит! Я делаю каждый день медитацию на ЕС Кармапу 16-го в передаче от ламы Оле и "Призывание ламы издалека, полученную от Чоки Нима Ринпоче.


Немного не так. Я по хронологии попробую объяснить  :Smilie: 
- Есть медитация "Призывание ламы издалека". Ну вы сами знаете  :Wink: 
- В Киеве делали выставку, художественную, что-то там типа "Творчество современных украинских художников, буддийские мотивы в, inspired by"
- Сели, стали думать, как выставку назвать. Среди организаторов были люди связанные с АП КК, идея "когда ж Кармапа приедет" витала тогда в воздухе, поэтому назвали "Призывание Кармапы". Опять же картина там на выставке была, изображающая 16го Кармапу (ужасная на мой вкус)
- Провели выставку. "Культура перед нами в большом долгу", как известно, поэтому эта в художественном отношении ничем не примечательная (ИМХО, сужу по каталогу) выставка получила прессу.
- сайт www.russ.ru написал об этой выставке. Пиар - наше все!
- сайт buddhism.org.ua перепечатал материал с russ.ru. Ссылка, о которой вы говорите, ведет в раздел "Пресса о нас"
- Кармапа таки приехал, все довольны.

Так что, никто не говорит, что медитация "Три света" и медитация "Призывание ламы издалека" - это одно и то же.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... спасибо! Теперь понятно!  :Smilie: 



Да, к слову пришлось (я уже поднимал эту тему на БФ)... 

*Нет ли у кого коренного текста  медитации на ЕС Кармапу 16-го на тибетском языке?*

Я имею в виду вот это - *La-mei nal-dzor ku shi-i nju-gu tsje tse-wa dy-tsi-i tshar dzjyn tse tsjab shug so*:

http://www.nic.fi/~laan/naljor.htm

Мне уже кто-то из участников БФ прислал один вариант, выпущенный КК в Германии (если не ошибаюсь), но там сканирование не очень - а мне нужно вытащить оттуда текст и сверстать его на другом (маленьком) формате.

Был бы очень признателен!

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

> Не путаете с *"Призыванием ЛАМЫ издалека"*? Она минут на 40, если петь медленно и обстоятельно  (не учитывая, естественно, предваряющие и завершающие ее очистительные практики, Прибежище и Бодхичитту, трансформацию, плюс - благопожелания, посвящение заслуг и т.п.)


Скорее всего эта она и была, но было это лет 15 назад и точно не быстро, точно на Будду и минут 40 не меньше. 
Запомнились три света и Лама 1962 г.р. (на 1 год меня моложе, что помню тогда и прикололо...)
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дифо (20.07.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Вечному Жиду:
Призывание гуру издалека- это жанр , или же общее название для подобных молитв, как в кагью- нингма, так и в гелук. 
Или же конкретизируйте : передача Чоки Нима- это текст Джамгон Конгтрула Ринпоче. Есть призывание гуру издалека и в нендро Лонгчен Нингтик, например, и прочая прочая.
Три Света в АП- это совсем другая медитация с визуализацией. Относится так сказать к другому виду медитаций, а не молитв.

----------

Torkwemada (17.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Точно такую же медитация я делал в Дацане, только там был не 16-й Кармапа, а Будда.
> И потом, познакомившись с Ламой Оле был удивлен такой трактовкой. Все три света те же и называлась она "призывание Будды издалека". Так что это хорошая, частная трактовка передачи  практики с конкретной и понятой целью целью.


Есть похожие медитации и на Падмасамбхаву

----------

Дифо (20.07.2009)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на медитацию на 16-го Кармапу в оригинале (не переделанную в АП ОН), если можно с русской транслитерацией. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.nic.fi/~laan/naljor.htm
Русской транслитерации нет, есть перевод с английского подстрочника:
http://karmapenko.livejournal.com/51414.html

----------

Kарма Дордже (16.05.2009), Novozhilov Sergey (19.05.2009), Вова Л. (16.05.2009), Иилья (17.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Гьялцен*



> Три Света в АП- это совсем другая медитация с визуализацией. Относится так сказать к другому виду медитаций, а не молитв.


Да я-то очень  :Smilie:  хорошо это знаю...

----------


## Schwejk

> Благодарю за уточнение. Вероятно это действительно так в традиции Дзогчен, которая также относится к уровню Ваджраяны (насколько мне известно).


Стас, что-то я не понял, почему ссылаешься на Дзогчен - это и в нашей школе так.
Из книги "Глубина русского ума" Ламы Оле



> ...Я не говорю, что каждый получит Кармапу в качестве йидама. Конечно, нет. Возможно, у кого-то будут другие йидамы. Но даже в этом случае они являются выражением Кармапы, будь то Демчог-Памо или Красный Ченрези. И видеть разные Будда-формы не как личностей, а как разные выражения того Просветления, с которым вы встречаетесь через посредство учителя - это хороший, здоровый способ практики. Так вы очень легко перенимаете качества.


Линк: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/path-dorm.php

----------


## Стас Б

> Стас, что-то я не понял, почему ссылаешься на Дзогчен - это и в нашей школе так.


Уважаемый Schwejk, прошу вас внимательнее перечитать диалог, который вызвал ваш вопрос. В частности я не ссылаюсь на Дзогчен, а отвечаю собеседнику, который пытается трактовать практики Кагью с позиции Дзогчен. Надеюсь, нюанс очевиден  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

> Уважаемый Schwejk, прошу вас внимательнее перечитать диалог, который вызвал ваш вопрос. В частности я не ссылаюсь на Дзогчен, а отвечаю собеседнику, который пытается трактовать практики Кагью с позиции Дзогчен. Надеюсь, нюанс очевиден :)


Стас, в том трывке, который Вы процитировали, нюанс не очевиден. Т.е. то, что фраза: 



> Сообщение от Eternal Jew  
> Собственно говоря, в Ваджраяне подразумевается, что любая медитация на Йидама - это Гуру-йога, то есть медитация на какие-либо просветленные аспекты своего Учителя....


излагает сугубо "дзогченовский" взгляд, а не "общеваджраянский" - это для меня не очевидно.
PS первоначально обратился "на ты" как подписчик подписчику :) (p.....k), в этой рассылке мы все обычно "на ты"

----------

Марица (22.07.2009)

----------


## Per Se

> Мы медитируем на 16-го Кармапу поскольку именно 16-й Кармапа дал эту медитацию Ламе Оле, чтобы мы ее практиковали на Западе. В этом есть много благословения.
> 17-й Кармапа еще не давал медитацию. Видимо в этом пока нет необходимости.
> Это то объяснение, которое я слышал.


Прежде всего хочу выразить своё восхощение ко всем участникам топика относительно качества высказываний и уважения к собеседнику! Прочесть ветку было восхитительно!

А теперь собственно вопрос. В разных фильмах на тему буддизма, Кайласа и т.п. есть кадры паломников, которые произносят "Кармапа Ченно". Вы знаете о какой практике идёт речь?

----------


## Юрий Данилов

> В книге Оле Нидала, а также на сайте Московского буддисткого центра "Алмазный путь" Карма Кагью говорится о практике медитации на 16-го Кармапу. У меня вопрос, а почему на 16-го, ведь ныне здравствует 17-й?


 Есть ведь и медитация 8-го Кармапы =)

----------


## Дима Че

> В книге Оле Нидала, а также на сайте Московского буддисткого центра "Алмазный путь" Карма Кагью говорится о практике медитации на 16-го Кармапу. У меня вопрос, а почему на 16-го, ведь ныне здравствует 17-й? Заранее спасибо!


В одной из своих книга Лама Нидал объяснил это тем, что 17 Кармапа еще не готов к такой нагрузке.

----------


## Стас Б

Наверняка, с тех пор прошло уже много лет и сейчас Кармапа уже готов к любой нагрузке  :Smilie: 
А медитация на Кармапу XVI делается потому, что именно Кармапа XVI ее дал своим ученикам для практики на Западе. Впрочем, есть разные объяснения - многие из них помогают практике.

----------


## Aion

> Наверняка, с тех пор прошло уже много лет и сейчас Кармапа уже готов к любой нагрузке


Cо слов принявших у Его Святейшества прибежище, непо-детски готов...

----------


## Гьялцен

> А медитация на Кармапу XVI делается потому, что именно Кармапа XVI ее дал своим ученикам для практики на Западе. .


Стас, Вы оригинальную  медитацию на 16- го Кармапу видели? Кармапенко ссылку давал. Там говорится, что Его Святейшество записал эту медитацию по просьбе ученика-тибетца. В то время у него не было центров на западе.

----------

Kарма Дордже (04.07.2010)

----------


## Дима Че

Сори за оффтоп, кто может подсказать, в сети КК АП есть русский раздел: http://virtualsangha.ning.com/
И если да, к кому стучать за приглашением?

----------


## Дима Че

> Наверняка, с тех пор прошло уже много лет и сейчас Кармапа уже готов к любой нагрузке 
> А медитация на Кармапу XVI делается потому, что именно Кармапа XVI ее дал своим ученикам для практики на Западе. Впрочем, есть разные объяснения - многие из них помогают практике.


Я уже давно понял, что то, что Лама Нидал пишет в своих книгах для многих в КК АП проходит мимо ушей.

Медитация на Кармапу XVI делается потому, что именно Кармапа XVI ее дал своим ученикам.

И масло тогда потому масло, что масляное.

Или… ты виноват уж тем, что хочется мне кушать.

Подобные высказывания напоминают догмы христиан – библию дал бог, поэтому она есть слово божие.

----------

Torkwemada (13.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Там говорится, что Его Святейшество записал эту медитацию по просьбе ученика-тибетца. В то время у него не было центров на западе.


А что ЕС не мог её дать (не написать)западным ученикам после того как написал её по просьбе ученика- тибетца? Одно другое как-то исключает? Как?

----------

Jinpa Soenam (14.01.2010), Дифо (14.01.2010)

----------


## Demetrioss

> Медитация на Кармапу XVI делается потому, что именно Кармапа XVI ее дал своим ученикам.
> 
> И масло тогда потому масло, что масляное.
> 
> Подобные высказывания напоминают догмы христиан – библию дал бог, поэтому она есть слово божие.


Ну это же абсолютно логично: если Библию дал Бог то она есть слово божие, если Пушкин написал поэму, то это поэма Пушкина. 
Кармапа дал ученикам медитацию и поэтому это медитация на Кармапу XVI, а не на марпаму XXIV, масло действительно масло, до тех пор, пока оно масленое.
Думаю, что в этом вы безусловно правы!

----------

